# Best BBT Thermometer?



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

What's the best one out there, and where can I order it online. I have one but I can't find it anywhere after our move and now my body/period is acting up and I'd like to start tempting again to have a good solid base line before we start TTC again sometime in the future.

However we have limited stores here and the places I could find were all sold out.

I'd really like one that had a really good memory on it. My last had a memory but only like 10-30 seconds and it was frustrating...


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought one for $10 at Walgreen's. It had memory so that you could turn it off when it beeped and then hit the button again later and see the temp for a few seconds. You couldn't get it back after that, but you could check it hours later. Drugstore.com and Amazon probably have a similar one.


----------



## faithrainbow (Nov 23, 2010)

I got a Geratherm basal digital, and although I've only recently started using it, I like it a lot so far. The display is backlit so you can see it first thing in the morning. It stores the last 10 readings in its memory and you can go back to them at any time. And you can choose whether you want farenheit or celcius. I got it on Amazon.


----------

